# (Question) Does anyone know how to use Adfree Android to block everything... EXCEPT HULU?



## rafaelvelasquez2 (Jul 19, 2011)

I've been Googling this topic for about an hour now and can't seem to find an answer anywhere.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

If you use my solution over that, I do not block hulu as there's no point in doing it. I also block way more ads and add to it regularly when I find new ones.

http://forum.xda-dev...ghlight=adblock

I'm about a week or less away from releasing an app version of my script though now. I have it working, it just has bugs that keep it from being released to the market and such I have to work out.


----------



## redbelly (Oct 8, 2011)

yarly said:


> If you use my solution over that, I do not block hulu as there's no point in doing it. I also block way more ads and add to it regularly when I find new ones.
> 
> http://forum.xda-dev...ghlight=adblock
> 
> I'm about a week or less away from releasing an app version of my script though now. I have it working, it just has bugs that keep it from being released to the market and such I have to work out.


Hey, I would love to try this, but the dropbox link brings up a text file in a new tab. Is there an actual file that we can download or do we just copy this to a new script file?


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

It's technically a text file (it's a bash script, but scripts are just text, nothing compiled into bytecode). If you save it or copy and paste it all and stick it on your phone, it'll work just the same when you run it from the terminal emulator. You could also just download it to your pc and put it on your sdcard and then move it according to the steps.


----------



## redbelly (Oct 8, 2011)

yarly said:


> It's technically a text file (it's a bash script, but scripts are just text, nothing compiled into bytecode). If you save it or copy and paste it all and stick it on your phone, it'll work just the same when you run it from the terminal emulator. You could also just download it to your pc and put it on your sdcard and then move it according to the steps.


thanks, have it working. sorry to the OP for getting somewhat off topic


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Glad you got it working. Just run it again whenever to check for updates.


----------



## rafaelvelasquez2 (Jul 19, 2011)

redbelly said:


> thanks, have it working. sorry to the OP for getting somewhat off topic


That's cool. I just you mine up and running as well. Not bad at all.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------

